# ارق الكلمات التي تقال للحبيب



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2010)

1-دمعه تسيل و شمعه تنطفي و العمر بدونك يختفي و من دونك قلبي ينتهي 
2- إن هواك في قلبي يضيء العمر إشراقا سيبقى حبنا أبدا برغم البعد عملاقا 
3- أنا لي قلب ما يقسى ولي عقل ما ينسى ولي صاحب بدونه ما أسوى 
4- رسالتك: ما تكفيني مكالمتك: يمكن تراضيني اشوفك: هي منى عيني 
5- لو ورق أبيض أرسل يكفي انك سألت يكفي أن الورق به لمسة من ايديك 
6- ذرفت دمعه في أحد المحيطات إن استطاعوا الحصول عليها أعدك بنسيانك 
7- ودي أجيلك ملهوف عابر بحور الخوف لكن كل شي ضدي حظي و الدنيا و الظروف 
8- يا رسايل علميها كيف قلبي ذاب فيها ولو مضى وقت ونستني يا رسايل ذكريها 
9- حان ألان موعد بوستى حسب توقيت الشوق لشفايفك 
10- ممكن أقول للوردة قبل تضم أوراقها تصبحين على خير يا أحلى وأرق مخلوق 
11- اكتشفت مؤخرا أنه خساره فيك اي رساله مفهاش كلمة (( احبك ))
12- اللي خلقك خلق مليون زيك بس وربي كلهم ما يساوي شيء من غيرك
13- اذا لم تجمعنا الايام جمعتنا الذكريات واذا القلب لم يراك فالعين لن تنساك
14- كان نفسي اعرف اد ايه حبتني وفاكرني ولا خلاص يا غالي نسيتني
15- رحت اشتري ساعة ما لقيت اغلي من الساعة اللي قابلتك فيها
16- تعلن هيئة الفلك عن اختفاء احد الاقمار فحاسب يا حبيبي ليمسكوك
17- كلمني بسرعة قلبي وعقلي اختلفوا عليك ده يحبك وده يموت فيك
18- اعرب (( قلبي )) كائن مسحور بطيفك مقتول وعلامة قتله البسمة الظاهرة علي شفتيك
19- سأظل احبك ولو طال انتظاري فأن لم تكن قدري فأنت اختياري
20- اذا احبك مليون فأنا منهم واذا احبك واحد فهو انا واذا لم يحبك احد فأعلم اني مت
21- فكرت يوم اهديك عيوني لكني تراجعت خفت اشتقالك في يوم ما اقدرش اشوفك
22- لو افتكرتني اديني رنة لو وحشتك ابعتلي رسالة لو بتحبني اشوفك
23- من كتر شوقي ولهفتي المس ايديك اروح اسلم علي اللي سلمت في يوم عليه
24- دورت علي رساله ابعتهالك ما لقيت غير الله يخليك ليه ويبارك فيك يا وجه الخير
25- اه ياربي موش مصدق معقول العسل ده قاعد يقرا رسالتي
26- نفثي ارثلك رثالة بث ماني عارف ايث اكتبلك ياربي ايث ايث بث انت عثل
27- انتظرت ولما طال الانتظار أرسلت أحلى المعاني تقول لا تغيب يا غالي 
28- كم قمر في الكون ؟ اثنين واحد في السماء وواحد قاعد يقرأ الرسالة
29- أحبك يا أحلى من كل البشر يا توأم الروح و أقـرب من نبضي ودمّي وهواي
30-استعد لتحليل فصيلة الدم. انتظر. النتيجة في الطريق . اكتشاف خطير. دمك ع.س.ل
31- خليك جاهز يمكن تنقص الكمية و نحتاج لك المرسل:مصنع العسل و الشوكولاته
32- أرسل حمامة سلام بفمها وردة غرام من الولهان لاغلى و اعز إنسان
33- أنا رسالة جايه من إنسان قاعد بروحه يفكر فيك كثير ويسلم عليك كتير 
34- يارب تموت يارب أدعي من كل قلبي انك تموت فيه مثل ما موت فيك 
35- طلب صغير؟ ممكن : تضحك وتعبر لي بضحكتك برنه وتقفل
36- لولا الحياء والخوف والثالثة الموت لا أصيح بالصوت مشتاق لك > موووت < 
37- أنا الان فوق السطح أن ما أرسلت لي رساله خلال 5 دقائق رميت نفسي
38- بردان : بوسه تدفيني ، مشتاق: صوتك يكفيني ، مظلوم : اشوفك تواسيني
39- تمنيتك ترفع الهاتف ، وتسأل عني ، ولا آنت خايف لا تسمع عتاب مني! 
40- في مساء ساهر مع نجم ساهر أرسل باقة ورد عاطر لأغلى من مر على الخاطر 
41- حضنـت حبـك بقلبي وخليت نوره بصدري لأنك عمـري وقلبـي أحبك جدا وربي 
42- همسة حب ونبضة شوق تقول لك صباح الخير يا وجه الخير 
43- خليني ببالك وطمني على حالك ولاتقطع أخبارك تراني انتظر اشوف رقم جوالك 
44- دايما اللقا محكوم بأوقات وظروف لو زاد بي الشوق ازاي أشوفك 
45- همسة حب تغنيلك لهفة شوق تناديلك دمعة ألم تشكيلك أحلى سلام أهديلك 
46- أكذب على نفسي إذا قلت بنساك وأكذب عليك إذا قلت ناسيك 
47- بسالك سؤال بسيط ليه أنت من بين كل الناس قلبي يندهلك ويحبك؟
48- 4 وصايا: زعل لا تزعلني فراق لا تفارقني جرح لا تجرحني حب اعشقني
49- لا تحسب البعد وقلة رسايلنا مرخصه مقامك واللي خلق الكون موش ناسيك
50- من غلاوتك والله مالاقي كلام ويعلم الله فوق حبي كيف لك عندي احترام
51- عندي لك وردتين : ورده تبوسك وورده تداعب خدودك و تقول صباح الخير 
52- ثلاثه تملكها وهي أغلى ما عندي: اشوفك وصوتك ورسايلك لا تحرمني منها رجاءً
53- لليل هلاله ولقلبي حبيب عذبني دلاله يا ترى اليوم كيف حاله
54- لو يحرمني الزمن لوقاك فلن يحرمني من ذكراك أحبك و أوعد ما أنساك
55- للدموع أسرار وللحب آثار وفراقك نار وشوفتك تمحي كل شي صار 
56- جمال الليل بنظرة عيونك ونور البدر مرسوم بجفونك وكل الكون ما يسوى بدونك 
75- سلامة روحك وقلبك من هموم تعانيها حبيبي يحفظك ربي من الدنيا و ما فيها 
58- يا أجمل الناس بالخير صبحتك يا أعذب الناس فديتك نسيت نفسي ما نسيتك 
59- حياتي في خطر مشتاق رسايل من القمر يا ترى بيرسل ولا اشرب من البحر 
60- نفسي أبوسك تسعه و تسعين مرة و كل مرة أغلط في العدد و أعيد من أول
61- كل شي بينتهي حياتي عمري رسايلي الا غلوتك ما ينتهي 
62- يا عطر الشوق يا ملح وذوق يا نور الشمس يا صوت الهمس يسعد مساك وبس 
63- تغيب لكن ما تفارق خيالي أنت الوحيد اللى إذا غبت في عيني والله غالي 
64- بيقولو: بالبعد القلب يقسى و أنا أقول: اللي يحب ما ينسى وأنت ايه تقول؟
65- لو كان الحب كلمات تكتب لأنهيت أقلامي لكن الحب أرواح فهل تكفيك روحي ؟ 
66- ياأرض احفظيه وياسماء ظلليه ده غالي ومن نسمة الهواء نخاف عليه
· 76- اتفقنا نكون اثنين انا الرمش وانت العين اذا مافرقنا القدر ماتفرقنا البشر 
68- أرسلت القمر ينور طريقك رجع زعلان قلتله مالك قال: نوره أعماني
69- الصديقان الصادقان مثل الشفتين قد يفترقا بكلمه ولكنهما سرعان مايعودان 
70- دورت رسالة أرسلها لك ما لقيت أحلى من كلمة الله لا يحرمنى منك 
· 71- أرسلت هذه الرسالة بدون ماأحدد رقم بس وصيتها تروح لأغلى البشر 
72- أرسل لغيرك و الرسايل تجي ليك كن الرسايل حالفة ما تخونك. ؟
73- إذا أرسلت لك رساله أقول فيها (أنا أحبك موت) ايه راح ترسل لي..؟!
74- انا كنت شايفك بس فين فين عرفتك انت اللي في نص الشهر بتضوي
75- أروع القلوب قلبك .. وأجمل الكلام همسك .. وأحلى ما في حياتي حبك .. 
76- مبروك قبولك في كلية قلبي تخصص : حب التخرج : مستحيل 
77- لو ما أرسلت !لو ما اتصلت !!لو حتى شفت رقمي وطنشت !أنت بقلبي مثل ما إنت !!
78- سألت العسل انت زعلان ليه ؟ قالي حبيبك سرق اسمي واخد طعمي
79- زرعتك في شراييني وسميتك نظر عيني وهبتك كل إحساسي وقلت إنك اهلي وناسي
80- ياما رسايل جتني وما فتحتهاورسايل جتني وحذفتهاإلا رسالتك في قلبي حفظتها
81- قد يبيع الإنسان شيئا قد شراه...ولكن لايبيع قلبا قد هواه
82- الشمس ترسل حبا ذهبيا والقمريرسل حبا فضياوأناأرسل لك حبا أبديا
83- رسالتك لي فجرت في قلبي الشوق وزاد الحنين للقاك ياحياتي
84- مين الهنا يبقي قصاده ويقرا رسالته وتشغله عنه همومه
85- خمسة ولهانين عليك..!!قلبي..وعقلي..وعيوني..وروحي..وأنا. 
86- اكبر فخر للسما انك قمرها اكبر فخر للحب انك تعرفه اكبر فخر عندي انك حبيبي 
87- احبك حب ماله حد احبك رغم هذا البعد احبك لو يطول الصد احبك موت يا لغالي 
88- كل شئ اقدر عليه إلا بعدك عن حياتي هو عمري يسوى إيه بعد ك إنتي يا حياتي 
89- دورت رسالة أرسلها لك ما لقيت أحلى من كلمة الله لايحرمنى منك 
90- لو اعلم أن الحلم يجمعنا ..لأغمضت جفني طول الدهر ... احبك
91- انت مشمش انت عندي حاجة تروش انت عندي مثل الانتل كل ما تبعد تشوش 
93 - كان زمان جدي يقلي الحب ممنوع فكرهت كل الناس و لما عرفتك كرهت جدي
94- صحيح رسالة منك تفرحني وسماع صوتك يريحني لكن نظرة منك تسوي كل عمري 
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 مارس 2010)

موضوع بغاية الروعة يا روزي

يحتوي عذب الكلام والرقة

الشكر لمجهودك القيم...

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا كليمو يا عسل*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الكلام دة كتير خالص وجميل جدا
بس ممكن يتغير في اول مشكلة بين الحبيبين 
او نظرة غيرة


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الكلام دة كتير خالص وجميل جدا
> بس ممكن يتغير في اول مشكلة بين الحبيبين
> او نظرة غيرة




اكيد مش كله كده

بتختلف من شخص لاخر


----------



## ohannes (22 نوفمبر 2015)

:8_8_35[1]:
هههههههههه
حلوين
ومهضومين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 نوفمبر 2015)

ايه يا بنتى الكلام ده
كنت فين من 40 سنة 
ضاع العمر يا بنتى


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2015)

ohannes قال:


> :8_8_35[1]:
> هههههههههه
> حلوين
> ومهضومين




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ايه يا بنتى الكلام ده
> كنت فين من 40 سنة
> ضاع العمر يا بنتى




هههههههههههههه ربنا يديلك الصحة يا استاذي


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2015)

اتجوزتى ولا لسة ؟؟؟؟
عشان لو لسةيبقى عادى انك تقتنتعى بدة
بعد الجواز هتحذفى الموضوع دة هههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اتجوزتى ولا لسة ؟؟؟؟
> عشان لو لسةيبقى عادى انك تقتنتعى بدة
> بعد الجواز هتحذفى الموضوع دة هههههههههه



*شكلها لسة ​*:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكلها لسة ​*
> :t11::t11::t11:​


بقول كدة برضة:t11:


----------



## Maran+atha (24 نوفمبر 2015)

*نشيد الاناشيد 8: 7*
*مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع ان تطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها.*
*ان اعطى الانسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقارا*

*1 كورنثوس 13: 8*
*المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.*
*واما النبوات فستبطل *
*والالسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.*


----------

